

Modern 'hackers' are not worthy of the name - user24
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/dec/10/modern-hackers-hacking-tradition

======
drdo
It's nice to see someone come up and explain this on mainstream media.
Although skimming over the comments, it doesn't look like the point got across
very well.

~~~
user24
yeah that's what I thought when I read it; a refreshing change to the normal
presentation of the term and philosophy of hackers.

